# جمعية المهندسين الصناعيين



## أبوذر الغفارى (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

الأخوة الأعضاء هل يوجد جمعية للمهندسين الصناعيين فى أى من الدول العربية بحيث يمكن التواصل معها والإستفادة منها

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## السامي (13 أغسطس 2011)

اتصل بشعبة الهندسة الصناعية في الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين في السعودية .. لهم تعاون مع الجمعية


----------



## أبوذر الغفارى (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى السامى

هل يوجد موقع لهذه الشعبة حتى يتم التواصل معهم


----------



## ابو مطلق العاجمي (5 فبراير 2012)

اتمنا التواصل مع هذه الشعبه


----------



## اياد ياسين (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ...

اخواني من كان لديه معلومة جيدة في هذا الموضوع فنرجو الافادة 

فكلنا امل بالتواصل معهم 

بالنسبة للاردن كان هناك جمعية صغيرة داخل نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين 

ونشاطها قليل نسبيا


----------



## lsime (15 فبراير 2012)

الجمعية الليبية للهندسة والإدارة الصناعية(lsime) 

بامكانك البحث على صفحتنا على الفيس بوك


----------

